# off center jig for pendants



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I saw this jig on a you tube video and since I make offcenter pendants I thought I would try to build one. Here is the link. 
http://yoyospin.com/videos/pendant_1.wmv

My pendants are both off center and tilted so I need to make another adaptor that will give me some tilting capabilities. 
I am very new to this machinist thing and this was a challenging project for me. It took about 3 times as long as it should have but that's what learning is all about.


----------



## Plastyk (Jul 9, 2009)

They can be purchased for $45 shipped to your door. They are CNC'd and work great.
Yours will probably work just as good.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

john lucas said:


> I saw this jig on a you tube video and since I make offcenter pendants I thought I would try to build one. Here is the link.
> http://yoyospin.com/videos/pendant_1.wmv
> 
> My pendants are both off center and tilted so I need to make another adaptor that will give me some tilting capabilities.
> I am very new to this machinist thing and this was a challenging project for me. It took about 3 times as long as it should have but that's what learning is all about.


Nice job on machining the chuck. I took a class in H.S. and made a variety of projects in machine shop. Different than woodworking, but very similar concepts. I think it teaches you how to be precise, and develops a certain sense of patience that is helpful in woodworking. 

Show us some pictures of your offset turnings, and the tilted ones, once you have something completed. You should have some interesting designs. I can see lots of possibilities, especialy with the angle plate attachment.:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are some I turned before building this jig. I removed 2 jaws from my chuck and mounted a rectangular piece of wood in the jaws. Glued the pendant blank to this. I could turn them on several axis and even tilt the wood out a little to achieve the tapered look.
This jig should allow me some other options. I'm working on designing a sort of ball to attach to it that I can grip in my chuck jaws and rotate to give me more axis for turning.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That jig looks good as well as the pendants. I'd seen that jig around but didn't know how it worked until I saw the videos. I've been turning a few pendants in a similar fashion as your old way and using turners tape. It is pretty limiting in what you can do.


----------

